# A SERIOUS patina restoration



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is an incredibly detailed and well illustrated description of a museum restoration of a Nazi jet:
http://www.hortenconservation.com/
A lot of different materials were used on the plane, and procedures for cleaning and repairing each are gone into in depth.  to just focus on the cleaning and conservation, go to the "How it can it be fixed" section.  I just spent more than an hour there...


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 13, 2015)

a page comes up for me that says password protected enter password


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 13, 2015)

Well poop.  It wasn't protected a couple of weeks ago.  Dang gubmint.


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Well poop.  It wasn't protected a couple of weeks ago.  Dang gubmint.




same here.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's the latest update from the Smithsonian on the Horten Ho 229:

http://blog.nasm.si.edu/behind-the-scenes/horten-january-2015-update/

http://airandspace.si.edu/collections/artifact.cfm?object=nasm_A19600324000


----------

